# Our latest addition :)



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

I already have a dog (Golden Retriever) and a DSH kitty, along with the 6 ratties. Saturday I brought home our newest addition, a leopard gecko. She was my cousin's sons' gecko, whom they have had for about 6 years or so and she was becoming neglected, what with her son either in school, then at sports or such, and now in summer at camps or in Newfoundland, so the care went down to her. She owns and runs her own business so her time was quite limited as well, so although the gecko was cared for in all the necessities of living, she wasn't getting any actual attention beyond feeding and tank cleaning. My cousin wanted a better life for her. So knowing the sucker I am for animals and the like, she asked me to take her, at no cost, she would even pay for all future food and stuff, just wanted a place where she'd be interacted with. 

So introducing the beautiful, Gertie ;D










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 714x953 and weights 94KB.



















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 919x689 and weights 96KB.










Is there any gecko owners here that can provide any advice or information on the care of geckos? I have done some research before bringing her home, but want to give Gertie the best of the life


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

The pics didn't load... Some sort of error... And I really want to see them! lol


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

Aeyna said:


> The pics didn't load... Some sort of error... And I really want to see them! lol


Grr! Thats frustrating! I can see them...here, lets try again


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Cute! I've always wanted one of these! 

Sorry I can't give advice on care, but good luck! Seems like a fun pet


----------

